# Broken back scare



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, so i was riding some day old powder up at Snow summit and this is like my first time getting an actual powder run in at a kinda hidden part of the mtn. It was all good and dandy until i figured i could pump my snowboard like a surfboard. I did that about 2 or 3 times, then the next time i nose dived like crazy and through some odd contraption of flips i think my board actually hit my helmet (super scorpion). When i got up i knew something was wrong, my lower back didn't feel right, and so i got ski patrol. I could walk, but something didn't seem right. So i went and got some X rays and i lucked out and just pulled a muscle in my lower back.

Thing is after icing it last night and taking some ibuprofen, i feel almost as good as new, i am almost skeptical about feeling so much like normal after what i felt like yesterday. Pretty much no more pain, just some remaining tightness. I want to go ride again but again i'm kinda skeptical of what seems like too quick of a recovery.

Over all, i have learned that i def need more practice in pow, and pow can still hurt haha.

has any one else had an unusually quick recovery like this?


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Not me, but I lol'd at the "super scorpion" part.
Edit: And it's good to hear you recovered.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

haha, thanks! yeah i have a cut/mark on my helmet that matches up with the edge of my board and i hadn't dropped or banged my helmet haha. super scorpions are real!


----------

